# Journal: Exotic Animal Trainer



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm so definitely subbing to this journal!

And nincompoops like the people who switch out "X" for "R" annoy the heck out of me!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so happily a nutcase! You are so accommodating for fulfilling my request/wish, and so quickly! You are definitely an amazing prodigy for sure. You seem young but have already lived more than most.

I am going to be super annoying and fire a ton of questions at you over the course of this journal, so please just bear with me  Probably mostly parrot questions. The darned guys are so hard to figure out. One minute I'm like "I've got it, I know why you are acting that way!" and the next I'm like "nope, now they are doing something different" or "that didn't work". I feel like if I understood them better I wouldn't be so afraid of the big ones. We have a TON of unwanted parrots here in the states, especially the bigger guys. I would love to help with that situation someday. I've pretty much got the nutrition part figured out, but training wise they continue to throw road blocks at me!

So my first two (three) questions:
How do you retrain a biter or otherwise aggressive parrot? How do you handle them in general?
Have you ever dealt with a bird that suddenly changed their personality and underwent a complete and total change, developing phobia for no apparent or obvious reason?

My mother's galah cockatoo was a sweet darling for the first couple years. Then he changed. At first, he acted very phobically afraid towards me only. I was upset because I couldn't figure out what I did wrong, but I did not press the issue since he was still friendly and social with everyone else. Then slowly over time, he wouldn't let anyone handle him, not even his favorite person in the world (my mother). If you approached his cage he would flap around wildly like a totally wild animal. During the time I was with him, I was able to rehabilitate him to where he was comfortable interacting through the cage. Getting him out of the cage was a struggle, but once out, he could be very carefully handled. He never did get totally comfortable and friendly out of the cage, but I only had a few months with him before the situation changed. I endured a lot of bites, but it was a labor of love as I was endeavoring to return him to a good quality of life. If not for me, he had no chance of ever coming out of his cage. Unfortunately now, he is relegated to life in a cage and I do not have access to him.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Sure fire questions away and I'll do my best!

What parrots do you currently have @horseluvr2524 as you mention roadblock? Have you previously tried with other parrots other than your cockatoo?

I will write everything in detail as it's never as simple telling someone to do one thing and they end up cancelling it out by doing something else or too much.

Biting. I get asked that alllllllllllllllll the time haha. It depends on why they are biting. Are they young and don't know know their own strength? Have they learned that biting makes you go away? Are they biting because you are trying to put them in their cage? Are they biting because you ignored their fear warning and pushed their boundary? Are you trying to get them off your shoulder and they bite your ears? (Quite common, that one). In fact, are they on your shoulder and trying to chew through your lip for what seems like no reason at all? Have you accidentally stimulated your parrot for sexy time and they are not too chuffed for you to dampen the mood? Are you trying to hand feed a treat but suddenly they lunge for your hand instead? Do they bite because they enjoy your reaction and attention?

How you react really depends on why but the biggest question I ask is "if you know there is a chance of biting, why were you handling them in the first place?". 9/10 people are too eager to get their parrot all cuddly. It can easily take a year or more with abused, older parrots to get to the point they don't mind you standing in the same room as them. There are no short cuts. Also too many people want a cuddly parrot. What they don't realise is developing that strong a bond is unnatural and will make your parrot anxiety prone and less able to bond with their own kind. Now, I'm not talking a normal bond. I'm talking full on that bird wants babies with you bond. I use this example because it grosses people out: would you constantly pet your dogs genitals just because he likes it and makes you feel closer? NO. SO WHY DO YOU STIMULATE YOUR BIRD THE SAME WAY?! So if you're wanting to get into training any animal or specific parrot be sure to learn their mating tendencies.

It can only take one bad experience to set a bird back. I have one that years ago flew into a mirror (not all birds are so dumb to fly into a mirror, usually only spooked ones that are scared out of their mind). It took us back to square one where he would lunge at my hand out of fear of being brought out of his cage. You needn't have endured all those bites though I'm sure you were trying your best  

So in terms of training the bird that is petrified of you and WILL bite if you get too close. In fact this bird doesn't like being looked at and is petrified when you talk to him, even from a distance. He just squirms when a human is vaguely in his direction. *Number 1 rule: you never, ever invade their personal space or attempt to move your hand close to them or try grab them in their cage. EVER. It is their safe-zone and regardless of what we think, we have no right to invade it. Exceptions are veterinary needs. If you HAVE to regularly handle them for some rare reason approach the cage with the same towel - you want them to associate the towel with being grabbed so they understand the difference. "If the human has a towel, it means I'm getting grabbed". The rest of the time you don't have a towel they will eventually understand the association that its safe.* Training will obviously be slower during this period by it does help somewhat. Also be prepared for parrots that have never seen a peanut or fruit in their life and are deathly afraid of anything resembling a toy. Rushing it is the biggest cause for delay!

Have a variety of yummy treats on hand and give them a selection feed bowl. If they are scared of different foods you might have to wait a few weeks until they are confident to try them even! Thereafter only give the treats they liked - out of a selection - when you walk past that cage - and by give, I mean show it and put it in the feed bowl. Don't watch them or anything, just leave and don't look back. People always think of a set training session at a set time of day. Nope. Just in your every day routine walk past the cage and drop a treat and ignore them. They don't want your attention, not right now. When cleaning them out be slow and again, ignore them. Give a treat after. Keep doing this until they no longer pull a face at you when you approach. This is when you want to start getting them used to you talking to them directly (as in facing them with both eyes). Say "good boy/girl" and put the treat in their bowl. Yes, I've had parrots that lose their mind if I talk to them, they have been so isolated. They will get to a point they are comfortable about you approaching the cage and talking TO them. I like to eat some of the treat in front of them and put it in their bowl. I'm sharing, I think it's yummy too. They do understand if you make a "mmmmmm" sound of enjoyment.

So now your parrot will actually begin moving towards the food bowl anticipating the treat you are bringing. They actually move towards you, not stand still, not move away. They might even be comfortable talking back to you and are starting to be expressive. At this point you can try to see if they will take the treat from your fingers through the bars above their feed bowl, the same place you usually put it. Remember to keep saying good boy/girl when you give the treat. You want a secondary association for later on. If they move towards your hand (no matter in what manner, for now) drop the treat into the bowl. You will get to a point they will take it. You might need to really motivate them or even stand there for 10 minutes. Depending on the parrot I will also offer it from between my lips (if they are very scared of hands) but be sure it's a big treat and maintain distance! If they accept it that way then you know it's a huge hand problem. If there is no progress you really have to try find something yummier even a bit of a biscuit to begin with! And last scenario is you can cut their feed in half so they are hungrier. Often doesn't need to get to that point.

Then I like to actually open the cage and do a little test. Sometimes if you reach out slowly and gently they will take your offering straight from your hand. Don't push it. If they accept one treat close the door and be done with it. Continue to repeat for a few weeks. NOW, if they are still scared of your hand in the cage or freak out when you open the door (but are fine when the door is closed), just open it put a treat on the furthest perch or their feed bowl, close it and walk away. Do that until they don't panic and realise that you opening the cage door does not mean you will grab them. Find the point they will let you be close enough that they don't move. Put the treat there. Get closer each time and if they go to move, bring it back. You WILL get to the point you can keep your hand still and they will come take it. Be sure to have a motivating treat and expect them to snatch it initially. Try not to react. Parrots that have not lunged or made to bite by this point usually will not bite now unless spooked. 

So they are now taking treats from your hand inside the cage. You can start to teach them clicker training NOW. Get them used to the sound and association first. So, they have NOT exhibited biting or lunging behaviour. You have two options depending on how confident you are. I would go straight into luring them onto my arm and hand by having a treat just out of reach. I'll use the clicker if they have been taught it (I don't always do it). Start actually giving the command to step up AFTER they have done it a few times with a plain lure and click. I HAVE had parrots panic and just climb up my arm and not know what to do but it's a situation I am used to managing. For someone new, you would be better off teaching them to step up onto a perch first. I will never allow a parrot to sit on my shoulder until it's advanced and the perch helps if you end up in that sticky situation. Do NOT walk away from the cage yet Click and treat when you ask them to "step down" back inside their cage. Progress to using arm and THEN hand. 

So you have a parrot that tolerates hands and knows how to step up on both a perch and your arm/hand. They also understand the VERY IMPORTANT "STEP DOWN" COMMAND! You each time now walk away a bit. Do that until you get further. *YOU ARE NOT STROKING THEM AT THIS POINT!!!!!* So, you can now start getting them used to being touched on their beak or head. Each time they let you get close click and treat. This can be done on a training perch, now. You can practice on the sofa or the back of a chair. You do want them to get used to you touching their back and chest but for handling NOT for future stroking or petting. Holding your parrot upside down is different to stimulating it's mating response. You get me? Do not overdo it. So on so forth. People are surprised when I teach the step up first. It is the biggest trust exercise you should be doing before stroking them. ONLY when they reliably step up and down EVERY. TIME. YOU. ASK. THEN! I will let them on my shoulder. Also do not only ask them to step up just to put them back in their cage. Step up step down on the spot. They get "cage sour" very easily over time.


TOYS: if they are afraid of toys, I find a mirror is a good start. Smaller toys that should be at the same level or below it's usual perch. Never above. It can take them weeks before they show interest. Sometimes MONTHS. Try many types to build their confidence. Paper to shred is good too!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So all the above is for the fearful, mostly non-biting parrot (unless you push it too fast). What about the territorial and/or fearful lunging/attacking parrot? You get all the way up to the point you begin opening their cage to put a treat inside. Now, you are using a SPOON with a long handle, instead of your hand. You are using a perch, instead of your arm and you are STILL giving treats via a spoon. You will keep giving treats via a spoon for a very long time. There is ZERO reason to risk your fingers just because you want to rush things. You will start using a training stick to get them used to being touched, while still clicker training. With very bad biters you progress to using fake hands on a stick. Remember, reward the good and IGNORE the bad. When you trust them enough to use your arm good. Now if you have a parrot that you have been handling and they start biting or "chewing" you, do not flap and make a big scene, as hard as it is. You have to suck it up, put them away and leave them in isolation for about half an hour. Go back to using the training perch. Every time they bite, play time is OVER. Every time they bite you do not let them on your shoulder or arm even for a few weeks. You don't always want to choose their cage as punishment, however. Simply taking away toys and ignoring them completely will have the same effect. Being on your person is a privilege and they will learn to not abuse it. Now, if you get bit and the bird was only "testing" you, because it doesn't know it's own strength, having it fall off will really set back it's confidence. And yes, UNSOCIALISED BIRDS do NOT know their beak limitations on OTHER BIRDS or HUMANS. Of course they know not to bite themselves but that doesn't mean they know what is acceptable for their new human or friend. People can be overly harsh towards their parrots for biting or even nibbling them. It is perfectly fine to yelp but going full out panic mode or getting angry - they don't understand. For all you know they were trying to groom you. With time you will understand the differences. And I like to say with most animals: "if it didn't crunch bone it wasn't a real bite." I have a small parrot currently that will sit on your hand, look down curiously and then very slowly try to bite through my flesh. I see it coming and I twist my hand a little to unbalance him. I know he's not doing it out of fear so it's ok to say "hey, quit that!". If he continues, play time is over.

If you actually follow all the above you should not get in a situation where you have a parrot on your shoulder trying to chew your face off. The real training only starts once you get going with the clicker. Before that it's all desensitisation and trust. There is no quick way, you go as fast as the bird can cope. Lastly, don't clip wings. It's totally unnecessary, actually. If more people had the time to train their parrot they wouldn't need to. Also, I love free flying birds but you have to be conscious of the local predators around you. Sometimes it's just not worth the risk. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MY SECOND most asked question is how to get a parrot to talk. Clicker train it and repeat the same phrases whenever you approach it. Many already come with a vocabulary but if they are young they pick up on thinks like their name or good girl or treat. I have one that will actually say "step up" and raise his foot lol. You want a nice quiet parrot that doesn't scream? Get any macaw. They have their moments but are nothing like cockatoos as you probably VERY well know. You will find it VERY hard, almost impossible and it's actually oppressive to shut up cockatoos. They thrive on making noise. African greys are good in-betweens. 


A really good bird to practice everything on is the cockatiel. You can even do it with a budgie if you want. I'm always given the excuse that it is easier to train a lonely bird than two. NOPE, get two and they BOTH learn. It is very cute when they feed off each other during training sessions but they are more prone to distracting each other! And don't be put off if they want nothing to do with you for the first year. Good things come with time, sweat and blood!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

also subbing. I am afraid of snakes, spiders and cenitpedes (even those that do not bite) so I live through your stories.

And Hedwig from Harry Potter - what a lovely owl.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

*Film Work*

So in the UK for a film to be given the "pass for release" you must prove that you had a licensed animal handler on set during production. You need this signed bit of paper even if you "just had a fly" in any one of the scenes for a split second. Otherwise, no pass. In the UK they are proven to be very good at following this however, it is not always the case. With so much dollar around things are easily overlooked -.-

Now if I get call and I'm requested to provide a mule that, when unhitched from a cart, is to run away down the road. I have 4 months to provide this service. My first step is to find a mule, if I don't own one. I could even ask any one of you on here! I would then pay YOU to either bring this mule somewhere I could train it OR we could work together in training it. Both are acceptable and I normally leave it up to the owner, most times. For the record, if I don't know how to train said animal it is MY job to find someone that IS and work with them as an advocate for the production company. In the above example, I need to get the mule used to pulling a cart, just to be safe. I need it to be used to lots of loud noises and bangs. Sometimes, owners just get in the way. I will charge the production company my hourly rate (more if I'm doing the training), the other trainers rate, insurance, the cost of renting the mule from the owner and obviously travel costs. They hire me, I hire a trainer if I need one and I provide the animal.

I also learned VERY EARLY ON that it is important that said animal is capable of waiting around confined for long periods. Because that is what most of our time on set is. Waiting. Around. 

Then out of nowhere "WE NEED THE MULE! SOMEONE GET THE MULE". So I would bring the mule and we don't get a test run. They are expecting it to be perfect first time round. I meet the actors, if they are in the scene. I learn it's not a cart it's getting unhitched from. They decided it would be cooler to have it pull a boat on land. I'm wtf'ing. I then get TOLD by the director the following:

"you can leave now. Come get the mule later on."

Uh no. Then I get shouted at "THIS MULE IS AFRAID OF BOATS?! WHAT YOU DO YOU MEAN?! HAVEN'T YOU BEEN TRAINING IT?!!!!!"

I am prepared. I have the contract in my pocket and have already highlighted the parameters set in the meeting months ago and the part that specifically states "if there are ANY changes, please inform me asap." 

And then we make do. The mule cart expert and I somehow make the scene work. During and after it our pulse is up in the 200 range and we're the walking dead. The mule is handling it like a pro, to our surprise. We load up. I then spend the next month chasing down the cheque. Even once I get the cheque I don't feel satisfied. But the owner is getting to watch her mule in a film. Excellent! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*REAL EXAMPLE now:*

I get another phone call: "hey, it's the Guinness world book of records here, at pinewood. we need about 50 eels and and about 20kg of maggots in three days."

"why?"

"well, we want to set the record for most eels transferred by hand from one blow up pool into another. Oh, and we have some contestants that will try put as many maggots into a new container *using their mouth.*"

Well, did you know that flies and maggots are one of the most requested invertebrates? There is a maggot farm north of London. You can smell it MILES away once you get close. It is run by a nutty man who goes to tesco everyday to buy tesco value chickens. He is MINTED. He has several METER DEEP pits in the ground in mesh net enclosures. You can feel the heat from all these wriggly maggots just standing on the edge. I pay him his rate and in the van we go. Off topic: if we need flies we go in with a vacuum cleaner and a mask and suck those ******s up. However, he doesn't wear a mask. They are SWARMING. It is so black in these enclosures for the number of flies. They go in his mouth and ears. He does not care. I gagged every time I went.

I managed to get eels through someone else. Now, "what happens to the eels and maggots after?" you ask. We are meant to destroy them, that is law. There was a huge story of a trainer putting maggots in a bin in an office building after filming was done. They had such HUGE problems with flies that the building had to be abandoned for a few months while it was cleared up and the production company had to pay damages and in turn charged the trainer. I did not destroy the eels as they were fished out of UK water though if I was caught re-releasing them, despite this, I could face a hefty fine. The maggots got incinerated. 

So my job gets hard when I see eels being handled by an amateur racing to put 30 of them in the other pool. But this is really soft-core stuff, compared to things I've witnessed. I have horror stories and interventions I've done. But will get to those later.

Want to see maggot man in action:






I was behind the camera watching this crap, thinking: what on earth have I got myself into. I remember also wearing a top that had a hole in my armpit that was pointed out by the welsh man presenter (he was a ... choice word). Also this was filmed at 3AM IN THE MORNING. We had arrived 5am the previous day. The audience also had to wait around and its ALL. FAKED. ALL OF IT! THEY GET TOLD WHEN TO CHEER! AND GET REPRIMANDED WHEN IT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH! We are 3rd rate citizens there. But, while waiting outside with my maggots guess who came over who was on the set next door? That's right, Daniel Craig. Take a guess what he was filming? They use the on-set studios for green screen effects and smaller stuff. When you walk inside it's like being a museum. There is a REAL TOWN inside that building, created just for that film. I didn't know who Daniel Craig was. I also wasn't told he was the main actor for the upcoming Jame Bond movie (I hate James Bond movies and never watch them). It was only after we parted ways that some other working ******s (like me, providing materials for stuff) rushed over and told me who he was. But, did you know that pinewood make you sign a contract at security that you are not to speak to any actor or request a photo or autograph? We can be escorted off the premises and banned if anyone receives a complaint. 

I did a lot of work with them, plenty more stories to come.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Loved reading the start of your journal, you have led an interesting life so far. I think that is pretty cool. I will keep up with it as much as I can. 

I loved reading about the birds as I have an African Grey and a couple of budgies.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

So parrots are like I thought then, they just take an incredible amount of time, much more than dogs or horses. And there is where I have faltered in the past, being too impatient.

The cockatoo was my mother's. A galah. For cockatoos, they are VERY quiet birds. Supposed to adapt easier to being pets than other toos. Social, friendly, etc. Well, nobody told us about those rare cases (and it didn't come up in any research I ever did either) where a galah has a sudden phobic switch. Like they are fine one day, and then suddenly, for no reason the owner can find, they change and become incredibly afraid of handling and life in general. Despite socialization, despite doing everything right. This is what happened to my mom's galah "Lina". It tends to happen when they reach two or three years of age (sexual maturity?). I read one story about a woman and her galah. It took her about three years to get her bird back after this happened to him, but she did get him back. I'm no longer in contact with my mother so was unable to help Lina any further. The sad thing is that she won't do anything about his problem, but won't give him up. She is content to let him live in a cage.

I used to volunteer in an exotic bird shop so I gained lots of experience with a variety of birds. The macaws were very ill behaved, and very mouthy. I never could gain confidence handling them. The cockatoos were noisy but overall friendly and nice birds. The little guys don't scare me a lick.

I have a peachfaced lovebird. I think it's funny that they have a reputation for being some of the meanest biters and nastiest birds. Mine is very sweet. He was co-parented (allowed to stay with siblings and parents in nest box, but the breeder would come in and handle them and feed them). I continued handling him from the day I got him. I never had a problem with him biting. He's only "bit" twice, and that was when he got scared. I've had him for close to 7 years now. He is just darling. I love his BIG personality in such a little body. He is so brave and not afraid of anything. He loves exploring new toys, no introduction needed. He is best friends and boss of our cat, who graciously puts up with him (I always supervise them).

DH has met several green cheek conures and always loves them and bonds with them, so I think that will be the second bird, whenever we are in a situation to get another.

After reading your guide, a lot more is clear to me now. Thanks so much for that! I feel a lot more confident. Maybe someday I can take on my dream macaw. I love the military, harlequin, greenwing, scarlet, and camelot macaws.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

LoriF said:


> I loved reading about the birds as I have an African Grey and a couple of budgies.


I own 2 budgies! I've bred and raised them as well, I adore the little busy-bodies.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

RedDunPaint said:


> I own 2 budgies! I've bred and raised them as well, I adore the little busy-bodies.


Yes, I love the little ones, they're so cute and just chit chat amongst each other. 
I find their sounds to be very pleasant. Poet (the African grey) mimics them sometimes and tries to talk to them. Actually Poet repeats just about everything she hears if she likes the way it sounds. There are no secrets in this house because she blabs on everyone. Sometimes, it appears that her and I have full blown conversations. She's just like the dogs, she knows when I'm going somewhere. She will tell me "I'll see you later, come back" lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That video is... undescribably disgusting. What kind of a man would transfer maggots with his mouth from one bowl to the other?? I mean, WTH?


I would love to own a couple budgies. I've never had pet birds before, except for a couple of pigeons that I loved.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

YUCK! MAGGOTS? BLECH!

OK... maybe it's not my dream job?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, that video was pretty disgusting.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow. Definitely subbing this thread! You are amazing, really! 

The video of maggots mg: could not watch that whole thing; very gross


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

You two are braver than I am! I couldn't even start the video! :rofl:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

@horseluvr2524 - I started it, thinking it couldn't be that bad... Then the fool dug into the creepy crawly things and I was outa there!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> I worked on the sets of Harry Potter


:eek_color:

Excuse me what????

My three favorite things in the world: horses, parrots, Harry Potter. Ok, I'm also a sucker for snacks. 
@LoriF, you have parrots as well, cool. 

*"She will tell me "I'll see you later, come back" lol"*

Lol. So funny the "come back".

I have a Fischer's Lovebird. Got her from the pet shop where I was working for couple months. Wanted to bring the African Grey home too, and a Dove. She is rather quiet, but will scream her little head out if I don't put her in her tent before I go to sleep lol. Her taming process has been loooong. I had to actually clip her wings because there was no progress at all in months. She is now starting to use more her beak, a bit testy. 

I love the look of mini Macs, but the big ones have a scream that is straight from Jurassic Park lol.

I would be quite happy to adopt a parrot instead of buying a baby, but we don't have any places like that and very rarely there are adults listed. The African Grey in the pet shop was 1500 euros. That's about the norm for a medium size parrot.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

More pics of exotic animals. Less videos of grown men eating maggots. 

That's all I have to say


----------

